# He is finally moving out!



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh thank God. I just got a call from him, he found a place and is moving out today!!!!! Thought I would share in the good news


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

YAY, Apple! (((hugs)))


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Celebrate by turning up the radio waaaay to loud and dancing in your underwear.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll drive down and join her LOL!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

it-guy said:


> Celebrate by turning up the radio waaaay to loud and dancing in your underwear.


I shall be dancing away!!!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

paramore said:


> I'll drive down and join her LOL!


WhooHoo me and Para danicng in our undies!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Your new life is underway! Live it well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tempted6119 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am happy to hear this. This will be go a long ways in helping you to move on and heal. (((hugs)))


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Very happy to hear this news, Apple.

Please get tested for STDs again if you haven't since the last time you had sex with him.

And don't forget to brush Dobie's teeth again one last time before his daddy leaves 

Nice teeth = a must.


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Very happy to hear this news, Apple.
> 
> Please get tested for STDs again if you haven't since the last time you had sex with him.
> 
> ...


JB, what's up with you and STD's in like almost every post, lol. This thread was supposed to be good news, hehe.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

When he called me, I ignored the phone. I listened to the voice mail he left me which told me he had found a place. I did a happy dance in my chair. But I waited almost 2 hours before I responded back (let him and sit and think about me for awhile, hehe) and then I only texted him saying "good, please send me the days you would like to see the kids on" He texted me back right away with pictures of his one room efficiency apartment. I dont really care to see what the place looks like. Do you want me to feel bad for you? You are the one who chose to cheat and if you want to leave our 5 bedroom home for a one room efficiency where you have to share the bathroom with strangers, then be my guest. I never responded back to that. I hope he is perfectly miserable and I hope tonight while he is there all by himself, he realizes what a complete asswipe he is.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Good. Time to go dark dark dark, mama! 

Let him feel the tiny studio closing in on him. Amazing tha the sent you pics right? These waywards are a piece of work! Like you were going to send a champagne bottle over or something to help him celebrate (well, get the champagne, but celebrate at home). 




The 13th_Floor said:


> JB, what's up with you and STD's in like almost every post, lol.


LOL! It's true. I am an STD Nazi. I am somewhat of a germaphobe (ok, a lot) and I get really skeeved out by the thought a partner can give you one. My godmother got HIV from her husband some time back and ever since it has really been stuck to my head how important STD testing is. When your partner is scheming, you need to make that your first priority, seriously.

Better to be safe than sorry. Always. Every time. 

Now back to the fun..who's buying a round to celebrate Apple's independence??? :smthumbup:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Party at my house! Everyone's invited!!!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

WhoooHooo
It is huge relief.. As soon as he is gone.. Move the furniture about. Put it where you want it. Clean out the fridge. Change the pictures on the wall. 
Make a GREAT BIG PILE of the rubbish from your previous life. While you are purging.. You might as well clean up . LOL

I am so happy for you. This is going to hurt. It is a cleansing hurt though.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Yay! Happy dance! You'll be so much better off. But it will be weird at first. You need to purge the place of his pictures and your things together, like wedding mementos. Very symbolic to cleanse the house of those things!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got off the phone with him. He said he needed to come to the house to get his things. I said he could get his things and then he could leave again, I told him that since he now had a place to stay that there would be no reason why he would need to sleep here. He was trying to complain about how it's an hours drive back down there and I told him I did not care about the length of his drive. I also told him that I would be in bed when he got here and not to disturb me. He said he needed to get some things out of the bedroom. I told no I had removed any of his personal possessions and placed them in another room for him. I said if I missed anything, I would get it to him later. He then told me that he wanted me to sign a co-habitation agreement which would mean that we would both agree not to have the opposite sex spend the night while children were in the house unless we were married to that person. I would not agree to that for he will not be affected by that agreement, only I would be. Now, I am not going to be a wh0re and have a different man over every night, but if I do get involved with someone seriously, I would want them on occasion to stay with me. He is trying to maintain some control over me and it ain't going to happen. And tomorrow, the locks are getting changed in the house.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Co-habiWHAT??? Thats just insane. I hope you laughed and laughed at him.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

it-guy said:


> Co-habiWHAT??? Thats just insane. I hope you laughed and laughed at him.


Yeah, I blew him off on that one. Whatever. He wants to keep control over me. He wants to see who he wants and sleep with who he wants to but he wants me to sit at home and cry over him. Sorry Charlie, not this time. I ain't shedding one more tear over your sorry, pitiful ass.


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> Yeah, I blew him off on that one. Whatever. He wants to keep control over me. He wants to see who he wants and sleep with who he wants to but he wants me to sit at home and cry over him. Sorry Charlie, not this time. I ain't shedding one more tear over your sorry, pitiful ass.


Stay strong; you are doing GREAT! Glad you saw that one for what it was.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Apple, you rock! So proud of you girl. Keep it up!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't sign anything at all for him. Please maintain this attitude as u continue to deal with him. Don't fold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

He came by, grab his things. He did not have much, some clothes and books. He also took a TV. He then left. The only thing I said to him was "see you sunday" I acted as if I could have cared less that he left but I would be a liar if I said I was not feeling very sad right now.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I acted as if I could have cared less that he left but I would be a liar if I said I was not feeling very sad right now.


That may be because you still love him, just like I still love my ex-wife.

But keep in mind the lesson we all learn from infidelity: *OUR LOVE FOR THEM IS NOT ENOUGH FOR A HEALTHY MARRIAGE*

Pray for his wellbeing and God will smile upon you.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I do pray for him, and I pray for the ow as well. But, I am done with this marriage. He has hurt me way too many times. Although it was sad last night when he officially moved out, I do feel much better with him gone. I no longer have to watch him run around with this woman right in front of me. I no longer have to see him walking around the house speaking to her on the phone and I no longer have to see him get dressed and take off to be with her, and that is a relief. Now, I am focused on me. I am committing myself to losing weight and I have been working out daily. I tell you, exercise sucks, especially when you've not done so in years, but I know the end results will be worth it. Besides, focusing on my weight loss really helps to to keep my mind off of him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep up the good work, Apple. Move forward and keep smiling. 

Exercise always makes you feel better so good for you!


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

YAY! I'm so glad he's out of there Apple! You are doing great and things are going to be great for you!

Now if only my H's vehicle would be done so he could get out. A friend of mine told me.. thats not your f'n problem if he doesnt have a car. Well yeah it kinda is, he told me he would still help pay rent and bills here, so I wouldn't have so much to worry about. So I need him to be able to get to work.. but its ooooooooh so tempting to just kick him to the curb.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

He asked me to give him $200 to help him out...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha that so ain't going to happen.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

omg.. if my H asked for that I would kick him in the ballz! I did find out my H went and took out a payday loan to help him try and find his own place.. don't think his sister wants him either right now! lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't wait for the harsh reality of what his actions caused to sink in with him. He is going to be miserable. He is now staying in a one room efficiency apartment an hours drive away, where he has to share a toilet with strangers. Sounds like a good life to me. NOT! That is part of the consequences of his actions though and far as I am concerned, he can wallow in his new life that he so badly wanted. I do hope someday he will be sorry enough to fully express true regret and true remorse but even if he does, it is too late. I will never take him back, but knowing that he is truly sorry, will be good to know.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> He asked me to give him $200 to help him out...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha that so ain't going to happen.


Ha ha ha indeed.
Do not give him $1. Tell him he can call OW for that. 
So wait...is he in a studio or a one bedroom of an apt somewhere? Why one hour away?

Either way, not your problem!!! ::virtually handing you a champagne bottle to polish off::


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Ha ha ha indeed.
> Do not give him $1. Tell him he can call OW for that.
> So wait...is he in a studio or a one bedroom of an apt somewhere? Why one hour away?
> 
> Either way, not your problem!!! ::virtually handing you a champagne bottle to polish off::


He is in an efficiency apartment which is basically a sleeping room. It came furnished with a single sized bed, one chair, a mini fridge and a small counter space. There is one bathroom which is shared by all tenants. He is an hour away because that's where his job is. He actually texted me pictures of this place. The place looks pitiful.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LOLs all around! Don't respond to his pic texts.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, I didn't. He is supposed to see his kids tomorrow for a few hours. I hope he has some place he can go because he is no longer welcome inside this house.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good. Keep it up. You are def headed down the right path, woman! 

:beer: :beer: Two beers for you and me


----------

